# Destroying a "MYTH"



## Bill Gruby (Dec 2, 2014)

I saw it again this morning. The "Stupid Question" thingie.

 "*Stupid Question*"  A myth stuck in the mind of the person asking a question. As in, "I have another "Stupid Question"? They do not exist, nada, zip, zero, etc.  How in the heck are you going to get an answer if you don't ask? One more time folks, "Stupid Question" is a myth, especially on this Forum.

"Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, like Bill said.

:thumbsup:


----------



## autonoz (Dec 2, 2014)

There is a Stuart Pid in MN. So in short his name is Stu Pid. If your are asking a question about Stu Pid that would be a StuPid question. So, not necessarily a complete myth.)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 2, 2014)

autonoz said:


> There is a Stuart Pid in MN. So in short his name is Stu Pid. If your are asking a question about Stu Pid that would be a StuPid question. So, not necessarily a complete myth.)



 Humor noted. Thank you.  

  "Billy G"

  In your post the word your is incorrect. It should be you're as in you are.  It's just a typo right? No biggie.


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree, they are NO stupid questions, but there are "stupid" answers.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 2, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> I agree, they are NO stupid questions, but there are "stupid" answers.



 On this Forum, nothing is stupid, neither question nor answers. 

  "Billy G"


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 2, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are correct there are and I've already heard two of them in this thread. I didn't post this thread to accomplish anything but to erase the myth.
> 
> "Billy G"




If one doesn't ask one learns the answer the hard way.  I have asked my bosses questions about their prints and sketches to be sure the job is done correctly.  

When I didn't sometimes problems popped up.  I scrapped a bunch of small turret parts because I misread the tap size on the print. For some reason the print was written in decimal instead of number size. I simply misread the print.   ASK


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 2, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> On this Forum, nothing is stupid, neither question nor answers.
> 
> "Billy G"



I'm pretty sure I've said some dumb things here.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 2, 2014)

No such thing as a stupid question.  If you don't know or have been given an old wives tale then you should ask to dispel the bad info and get the gospel in a nice and genuinely helpful way.  Please. please, please do not hesitate to ask before you get hurt or ruin a piece you have many hours invested in making!!!!!  You have my personal guarantee you will get a timely and correct answer and will never be mistreated for asking.   We deal with rude and snide remarks quick and definitively.  I can make them go away forever because they all know better.

Bob


----------



## Rick Leslie (Dec 2, 2014)

I've heard "the only stupid question is the one that doesn't get asked". I remember sitting in a classroom hoping someone would ask the question to which I needed an answer. That was stupid on my part. 

Agreed (and thank you): there are no stupid questions or answers here.


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 2, 2014)

Geez Billy, You're blowing away my whole persona. :fingerwag: STOP IT!

'Member, stupid follows me around and nudges me to ask the ****** questions.:brightidea:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sorry guys but this is just too serious a problem to me. To hold back a question because something in your head says it's stupid is to have a defeatist attitude. You are doomed before you can get your feet wet. Back in the stone age they were there. But not today and surely not on this Forum.

 "Billy G"


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 2, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> I agree, they are NO stupid questions, but there are "stupid" answers.



^^^This^^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 2, 2014)

My apologies as this wasn't meant to offend anyone on this forum. My comment refers to things like some of the answers I get from the better half.


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 2, 2014)

There usually are many "right" ways to do something.  So even if you think you know the answer you may find an easier or faster method.  

Like Rick said the only stupid question is the one not asked )


----------



## samthedog (Dec 2, 2014)

I am a testament of "stupid questions". I work with specialists in hydraulics, electronics, networking, programming, nuclear materials, metal and polymer materials and electrical distribution. The guys always make fun of me in a nice way since I am not an engineer and I always ask a lot of questions. Despite the fact that I am just a "dumb" training manager, they come to me all the time because they know that if I don't understand, I will ask. 

In 3 1/2 years of working with these guys, I have learned a lot about our systems just by asking the "stupid questions" as they were.

Paul.


----------



## barlow l (Dec 2, 2014)

I taught my kids the ONLY stupid questions are the ones not asked, 'cause it's stupid to not ask a question.


----------



## Dale_z28 (Dec 2, 2014)

samthedog said:


> I am a testament of "stupid questions". I work with specialists in hydraulics, electronics, networking, programming, nuclear materials, metal and polymer materials and electrical distribution. The guys always make fun of me in a nice way since I am not an engineer and I always ask a lot of questions. Despite the fact that I am just a "dumb" training manager, they come to me all the time because they know that if I don't understand, I will ask.
> 
> In 3 1/2 years of working with these guys, I have learned a lot about our systems just by asking the "stupid questions" as they were.
> 
> Paul.



I can relate! During the first months at a new job I was asking our group leader so many questions that my supervisor told me during my review that "I should just accept things as they are instead of trying to change everything." The group leader was so vague in his instructions that I needed more details, more clarification, more information, just MORE - of everything - so I could do the job they hired me for (I was part of a newly formed group) and I figured if I had questions, so did the others. I wasn't trying to change anything, only to understand!


----------



## royesses (Dec 2, 2014)

When a person asks a question they are asking you to teach them. The teacher always learns more than the student. When I taught electronics at a local vo-tech I learned a tremendous amount from the questions that the local high school students thought were stupid. My dad taught me to always listen to others and analyze what they say. The person you think is the most simple minded may come up with the simplest most brilliant answer to your tough dog problem. You would never have known if you had not given them the chance to speak.  That is why I am so impressed with the people on this forum. You always have the time to listen and provide answers without ridicule.


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Dec 2, 2014)

I have to say there are answers to questions that can be the wrong answer and could cause problems for the person asking the question if people that know that the answer is wrong and don't speak up.

Dave


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Bill, completely agree. I taught my guys that not only are there no stupid questions but that I will answer, tell or show them 57 times if need be. Some of them could hardly believe that I meant it. We obviously do not all grasp things the same way. I want my guys to know MORE than I do. If you want to feel good at the end of the day have someone say Thank You for teaching me that.


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 3, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> ...We deal with rude and snide remarks quick and definitively.  I can make them go away forever because they all know better...



And, I believe THAT is key to a successful forum.  I've seen other forums deteriorate to the point that establishing pecking order is most important.  In response, new members feel that they must first denegrate themselves before receiving assistance, hence the "stupid question" prefix.

I knew I'd like being a member here...


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Bill and all

I think that this is a matter of low self esteem and can only be cured in individuals by patience and education ,but to think it will go away is shooting for the moon .

Brian.


----------



## chuckorlando (Dec 3, 2014)

The only stupid answer is the one intentionally misleading. I mean even if a guy is 100% wrong in his answer, someone will correct both of you. 

If the guy with the wrong answer never speaks, he may forever think the wrong answer is correct. 

I have learned as much or more giving someone the wrong answer as I have giving right ones.

Better to look like a fool for a second then live like a fool for life


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 3, 2014)

BRIAN said:


> Hi Bill and all
> 
> I think that this is a matter of low self esteem and can only be cured in individuals by patience and education ,but to think it will go away is shooting for the moon .
> 
> Brian.



 Finally the correct answer IMHO. Thank you Brian. It is exactly that. The newbie, not wanting to look as if he knows nothing, not wanting to get shot down, holds the question back waiting for someone else to ask. That is the main reason that this Forum is considered a level playing field. All are treated the same. This concept of the "Level Playing Field" is not new. It has been around for eons, just not used. We are breaking ground in our field by using the concept here. It however is hard for som to believe it is possible.

 Let me reassure everyone that is a member, experienced or neophyte, you will all be treated with respect and as equals. All posts were good and answers on the money. The stories were awesome. Brian however found what I was eluding to.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Dec 3, 2014)

Bill, there are certainly stupid questions. The ones that are not asked.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 3, 2014)

Andre said:


> Bill, there are certainly stupid questions. The ones that are not asked.



 That is what this whole thread is about, the question not asked. They are not asked because the person asking thinks they are stupid. Get that MYTH out of their heads and all will be fine. Please read Brians' post then my answer. It is crystal clear.


 Andre -- If a question is not asked it does not exist anywhere other that in the questors mind. Is it still a question?? Be careful, I am extremely good at "Symantics" :lmao:


 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2014)

Bill,I put my ice cube tray into the fridge carelessly on a tilt. Now,my ice cubes all have slanted tops on them. What can I do? I'm very worried about this. Please help.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2014)

Place them in cold water, the problem will go away. Nice try.  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: As a side note George, next time use hot water to make the ice cubes. Hot water freezes faster, the slant won't be noticeable.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2014)

That was a quick catch,Bill!!!

I WAS going to try grinding their tops flat in the surface grinder,but for some reason,the magnetic chuck doesn't seem to hold them.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought they came pretty close to a stupid ANSWER in "Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull"(or whatever the name is).

He was looking for an alien corpse that had a powerful magnetic field. He took some ammunition apart,and threw the gun powder into the air. It was attracted to the corpse because of the METAL in the powder!!!!!! I think they need to pay the writer LESS who thought that one up!!!!!


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2014)

Bill,I filled my plastic ice cube tray with hot water as you suggested. I have heard that hot water freezes quicker,but they don't know why. There's a name for this effect.

However,My question is this: When I filled the ice cube tray with hot water,it made the tray droop more. Now I can not fill the tray as full as I can with cold water. So,I have the dilemma of having smaller ice cubes. I don't desire smaller ice cubes. What can I do about the drooping ice tray?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2014)

it is called the MPEMBA EFFECT, hot water freezing faster than cold.

 As for your dilemma of the smaller ice cubes you have not given sufficient info. What is the tray made of. What chemicals could be in your water to react with the material, etc. If you want to skirt all this, just use two ice cubes and get used to the clinking sound that follows.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't know what they're made of. Some kind of blue stuff!! Anyway,enough foolishness from me!!

I have a professionally developed sense of (xxxxxxx)  questions. I used to have 3000 people a day in the musical instrument shop,at least during the Summers for 16 years!!! One lady came in and asked Marcus about the wood. He said we used seasoned wood. She asked what we seasoned the wood with. He told her oregano,thyme,and named a few other spices. She went away perfectly happy.

Two old ladies were outside the shop arguing whether a small bird in a 6 foot tall bush outside the door was real. Finally,the bird flew away. That stopped the argument!! No kidding.

People even left their kids in the shop. I had to wait for some time after we closed one day,with about an 8 year old girl until her parents finally came back looking for her. They were lucky I was the one taking care of her! Much longer and I'd have had to call security. But,I thought maybe the parents might not know we had a security staff for them to call. So,I waited.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 5, 2014)

I told you I was good at this.  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Dec 5, 2014)

The "hot water freezes faster" thing is just another myth. And I have anecdotal evidence to prove it. I filled one ice tray with hot water and another with cold water, then sat them both on the counter by the sink yesterday. Neither one has frozen, yet. And, before all you amateur scientist jump on me, yes, the counter top is level. Ha! Another myth busted! My job here is done.


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 5, 2014)

You guys better be careful, he,s checking that list and I,m not sure this passes.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 5, 2014)

george wilson said:


> That was a quick catch,Bill!!!
> 
> I WAS going to try grinding their tops flat in the surface grinder,but for some reason,the magnetic chuck doesn't seem to hold them.


I think if you hit them with liquid nitrogen you could clamp them in your mills vice and cut them flat with a face mill.:lmao:
Dave


----------



## brav65 (Dec 6, 2014)

Well I am a noob when it comes to metal and have posted a number of questions and observations her and was welcomed by all. Thank you everyone for your helpful contributions as well as your future support as a new wanna be machinist.  

I tell my kids that we all have to start somewhere and even if you are wrong, as long as you learned something that is all that counts.  Of course it is fun to send the young guy out for the board stretcher every once in a while...:roflmao:


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 6, 2014)

A small piece of packing under the feet on one side of the fridge will cure the problem in the future . I cannot tell  if it's right or left because you forgot to post photographs.
Brian.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank guys. This is one of the reasons I like it here. I  never considered myself inexperienced or dumb, but I have left all other forums because of the "good ole boy" pecking order. There was or seemed to be a group of "originals" that always had to pick everything apart instead of saying "that is a good idea " or "Thanks for posting that". When they started that crap, I just take my toys and go home. We are here to pass along what we know and try to preserve our profession and that can't be done in an environment where someone has to pick you apart or ridicule you in some way so they feel better. This place is what it is because you don't let that happen here and I personally applaud you for that.



Mark Frazier



By the way, you guys have messed me up bad. I have an automatic ice maker that makes half round ice cubes. I been staring at that darn thing ever since I read this thread and have no idea what to do.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 6, 2014)

You didn't take that seriously did you,Brian?


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 6, 2014)

35 years ago my wife started doing that 'hot water into ice cubes' thing.
It actually works.  I was impressed.

She would also place a cat on her forehead to 'draw out' headaches.

I have no idea if that worked.

We went thru a lotta cats...


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 6, 2014)

I have one of those ice makers that makes the half round cubes also, shaped like a woodruff key. Definitely not shaped like a cube at all. 

So, am I correct in stating that my ice maker makes "ice keys" or "ice rockers" instead of "ice cubes"??  Does this mean that I have "Scotch on the rockers" and not "Scotch on the rocks"?

No matter what they are called, they seem to do a fine job of chilling my glass of chosen beverage regardless of shape or how fast they froze.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 6, 2014)

MPEMBA EFFECT

http://www.school-for-champions.com/science/mpemba.htm#.VIMW9-ktCUk

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Dec 6, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> I have one of those ice makers that makes the half round cubes also, shaped like a woodruff key. Definitely not shaped like a cube at all.
> 
> So, am I correct in stating that my ice maker makes "ice keys" or "ice rockers" instead of "ice cubes"??  Does this mean that I have "Scotch on the rockers" and not "Scotch on the rocks"?
> 
> No matter what they are called, they seem to do a fine job of chilling my glass of chosen beverage regardless of shape or how fast they froze.



Those of us in the trade call them by their scientific name... "semi hockey pucks".


----------



## BRIAN (Dec 6, 2014)

george wilson said:


> You didn't take that seriously did you,Brian?



Tongue placed firmly in opposite cheek George.

 Brian.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 6, 2014)

Not to be too philosophical about this question...

If a person asks, "Is the sky blue?", one might reply, " What a stupid question?" 

If a child asked the same question, we would call them curious not stupid. 

I can't imagine what a stupid question would look like without calling children stupid. More than a myth, it is immoral.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 6, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Does this mean that I have "Scotch on the rockers" and not "Scotch on the rocks"?


Or perhaps Terry, you are just off your rocker!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 6, 2014)

Billy are you off your meds again and seeing things?:rofl:


----------



## Andre (Dec 6, 2014)

FWIW, I have boiled hot and cold water and timed it......hot water boiled first.


----------



## magu (Dec 6, 2014)

Bill, While I may never be quite convinced that some of the things that run through my mind aren't just a bit silly I must say This forum is very unlike most others on the web in how open and welcoming it is to rank amateurs. As a complete novice this is very refreshing and I am thankful for it.


----------



## hvontres (Dec 7, 2014)

brav65 said:


> Well I am a noob when it comes to metal and have posted a number of questions and observations her and was welcomed by all. Thank you everyone for your helpful contributions as well as your future support as a new wanna be machinist.
> 
> I tell my kids that we all have to start somewhere and even if you are wrong, as long as you learned something that is all that counts.  Of course it is fun to send the young guy out for the board stretcher every once in a while...:roflmao:



You might also send him out for some relative bearings while your at it. A buddy of mine from work did this to a new guy while he was in the Navy. They had the poor guy going all over San Diego trying to find those things


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 14, 2014)

When I was working on Helicopters in the service they were sent for a bucket of Rotor Wash. :lmao:::lmao::lmao:

  "Billy G"


----------



## SG51Buss (Dec 15, 2014)

The mechanics here may find these handy:


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 15, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> I'm sorry guys but this is just too serious a problem to me. To hold back a question because something in your head says it's stupid is to have a defeatist attitude. You are doomed before you can get your feet wet. Back in the stone age they were there. But not today and surely not on this Forum.
> 
> "Billy G"



If someone considers their own question or their own answer 'stupid' then let them. They have their reasons whatever they are. We don't need to know. Criticising someone for self inflicting the word stupid is a rejection of that person's question or answer. The best way to show that a question is not stupid is to give a decent reply to the question. Chances are they will drop the notion of stupid on their own.

After reading the other posts here I went and asked my darlin to put some hot ice cubes in my coffee to keep it hot. She didn't use the 'S' word but she gave me one of those looks. You guys are going to get me in trouble.


----------



## george wilson (Jan 6, 2015)

Bill Gruby: I have another problem; I had less than half a can of "Essential everyday" brand corn in the fridge last night. I poured them into a bowl and decided that it was an insufficient serving. I opened another can of the SAME BRAND,mind you,and poured the corn into the bowl. Then,I noticed that the 2nd. can had MUCH larger kernels than the first can. Both were the same brand.

Now,I have a bowl full of kernels of 2 different sizes of corn. This greatly disturbs my sense of order and continuity in the universe. It is like somehow,the mixed kernel sizes have destroyed the purity of the first can of kernels.

What can I do to resolve this problem ? I am very disturbed by it,and cannot stand to go near the kitchen counter where that bowl is.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2015)

You must muster enough courage to go to the counter for this to work George. It's tough but you will have to man up to the challenge.

 Separate them as best you can into the two sizes. Put the smaller ones back in the fridge, leave them till step two is complete. Step two -- leave the larger ones out on the counter lightly covered. They will dehydrate.

 Check from time to time with the ones in the fridge. When the larger ones have dehydrated to the same size as the ones in the fridge combine them again and you won't notice the difference any more.


  "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Jan 6, 2015)

Bill,once again,you provide wisdom and guidance for eliminating a tough problem. May I possibly use the dehydrated kernels to make Amish dried corn soup?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely George, when's lunch?  :lmao:

  "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Jan 6, 2015)

I was becoming enraged with Food Lion for selling such a sloppily quality controlled product. But they would probably just tell me that I could not expect better from a can of corn they were selling for 50¢ a can. I also encountered a twig of stalk in another 50¢ can of string beans. That was un nerving enough without the corn dilemma.

I have managed to get behind my 5' 2" wife and shove her over to the counter to sort the corn while I cowered down behind her. Sorry,I just could not man up to the task on my own.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Mar 1, 2015)

How do you know that it was pure water that was placed in the freezer giving a slant to the top?


----------



## ogberi (Mar 2, 2015)

Something I had to dig for on the net. Ignorant questions that an apprentice would have told to them, but I've rarely seen in print:

Do not change a gearbox headstock speed (lathe or mill) while the machine is running.
Do not change the forward/reverse tumbler while the machine is running.
Do not power the machine on until you have rotated the spindle several times by hand.
Do not turn on the machine without verifying the power feed is disengaged, unless it must be engaged for threading.
Do not turn a machine on without safety glasses on.
Do not power feed up to a hard stop. Disengage the power feed and do the last bit by hand.
Do not  power the machine on after engaging the back gear until you have rotated the spindle by hand.
Do not change QCGB speeds with the lathe running (unless your manual specifically states you can)
Do not engage power feed without verifying it's feedrate.
Do not power on the machine without verifying spindle speed.
Do not trust that you "remember" what state you left spindle speed, power feed, or workholding tightness if you leave the machine for any length of time.  Check it again.

These are simple things, that alltogether take less than a minute to check, and any one of them can cause you or the machine/workpiece to be ruined.  I left out the obvious safety things, as those are expounded almost daily here.   Except safety glasses.  Those are a must.


----------



## savarin (Mar 3, 2015)

In an effort to get over the "afraid to ask" syndrome in my teaching I started handing out a sheet to every student in the last 3 mins of the lesson.
It had two questions:-
1, What was the most significant thing you feel you learned this lesson?
2, What area or part of the lesson are you unsure of.
No names or other i.d.
These were collated and used to start the next lesson, if there were a lot of "didnt get it's" then I would do a complete re-write of the original lesson for next time plus re-iterating the original information.
Both myself and the students found this to be very helpful and showed up the number of unasked questions that all the class didnt ask and got them more involved in the lessons.
All in all it was well worth the extra effort and I would suggest every teacher should try it.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 3, 2015)

ogberi,one more: Never leave the key in the chuck!


----------

